# Riverside Park Campground, Wells Maine



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey all!!
The maiden voyage of the pop-up is this weekend at the only place we could get near my Dad's place. Riverside Park in Wells Maine. If any have been, whats it like? I will file a report when we get back. We like spacious, wooded sites that are private and campground owners and guests who are flexible and relax as that is why we camp: to relax. I will let you folks know what I think.

Russ


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

russlg said:


> Hey all!!
> The maiden voyage of the pop-up is this weekend at the only place we could get near my Dad's place. Riverside Park in Wells Maine. If any have been, whats it like? I will file a report when we get back. We like spacious, wooded sites that are private and campground owners and guests who are flexible and relax as that is why we camp: to relax. I will let you folks know what I think.
> 
> Russ


We're heading to Wells Beach as well, and will be parked at Sea-Vu West.
Let us know how Riverside is...we've never been there. Good luck!
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wave as you go by!

Or....better yet....give us a shout when you're in the area!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

This place is definitely not what I would call a traditional campground. It is more of a parking place to drop gear and see the sights around this vast tourist area. That is not to say it is a bad place, because it is not. My favorite part of the campground was the rules. They were clear, concise and used common sense. We were not nickled and dimed for our two dogs and although the rules state "all dogs must be leashed", they saw that my nine year old black lab did not need to be restrained, she stayed on the site unleashed. They also did not nickel and dime us for guests, either. Just said that if they spent the night there would be a fee. So my 74 year old dad and my step mom were able to spend most of the day with me, for free. The quiet hours are 11:00 pm to 8:00 am, although with the campgrounds close proximity to US route 1, quiet is never achieved. We called around a week before Labor Day and Riverside was the only place willing to let us stay Sat., Sun., Mon. All the others wanted us to book Friday as well but I had to work Saturday. They also made room for us by creating a site behind the pool. We actually had a choice of two sites when we called, Thank God for Google earth that I was able to pick the best of the two. It was reasonably private, we had a vacant seasonal to our left, the pool to our right, a tenting family next to the pool and in front of us, off to the side and a little river (with a 4 lane bridge for US rt 1) directly in front of us. For such short notice, it was more than adequate. Based on how friendly the people are that run it and how easy going the rules are, i would stay there again. We are just used to more rustic settings. A campgound with paved roads should be a dead giveaway that it is far from remote!! All sites had a decent amount of tree cover but were very small.

I hope this helps anyone!! No Outbacks sighted


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad that you had a good time, and that you felt welcomed.

Wells is a great place...lots to do.

We went to the Chili Fest in Wells Harbor last weekend, and ate at the Fisherman's Catch just up the road. Happened that there was a visit from George Bush (senior), Barbara Bush, and LAURA Bush, as well as assorted "shrubs" (little bushes) and a bevy of secret service folks...

It was interesting if not inspiring.

Bob


----------

